# Looking for a Palmer X Titanium review



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Try the thread you already opened in the other forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Try the thread you already opened in the other forum.


Yeah, I thought I had put my topic in the wrong theme. Didn't know where to put it, since it actually fits both themes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Since I got it for a ride (indoor in Snowworld in Landgraaf = the netherlands ), I can write the review myself  . It s a board that gets you a shitload of speed, the metal edges on the sides of the board make it like a knife cutting through the snow. But some of the paint and the materials on the outer ring of the board are all gotten scraped of the board because of the carving (the edges on the front and back side, some paint spots got off on near middle, front & back edges), it seems like it was not so well protected or maybe the board isn't made to last long. 

It is decent to do jumps with it, but it is clear that this board isn't made for this because it seems that the only thing it wants to do is carving, slalom and just make a lot of speed while still having very good control over the board. Normally with any other board I used in the past I could never make sharp turns at high speed like I did with this one because the board would be shaking to much to have a decent control over it. With this board however: it is easy to have good control even on the icy indoor slope while you are at high speed. 

However I aim concerned about how fast this board wears out, it seems like the speed of the board comes with a high price: every time you speed, carve, ... you will do damage to your board that possible could destroy your board in the long term. It seems to me that it is like razor blades from gillette, it is sharp but if you use it like you are supposed to use it you will destroy it. So if you want a Gillette razor blade to board on, this is probably what you re looking for.


----------

